# Insurance!



## need4speed (May 2, 2009)

Any UK owners or prospective owners had ridiculous Insurance quotes? A lot of the online sites and some of the specialist insurers are looking at upto a 3k excess! Be as well going TPFT!!

I have been lucky enough to get a very reasonable deal but using a mirrored no-claims discount policy!

Cheers,
G


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Yep ....quotes up to £2,800 for a 50yr old living in London and some wouldnt quote me !!!!!! .....but got it down to £726 so not bad but i will keep trying to see if I can chip some more off :clap:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Anyone who is 25 or going to be 25 when they recieve theirs? Would be great if you could post up what your paying or what quotes you got so far etc?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

_shaun_ said:


> Anyone who is 25 or going to be 25 when they recieve theirs? Would be great if you could post up what your paying or what quotes you got so far etc?


I would imagine extremely expensive simply because of the age, even if they were driving from 17 years old crash free, so 8 years NCB. But that is simply my take on things:thumbsup:


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

Have been quoted £552, £500 excess, 12k pa, Social and Commuting 9yr+ protected ncb, 43 years old, on drive in Essex. Sounds good but as i have a fleet / multi-car policy it is actually cheaper to add it to that.


----------



## need4speed (May 2, 2009)

Cheapest so far is 523 GBP (Social/Domestic) with 9 years NCB (Mirror policy from the M5) limited to 9k miles but can be extended at anytime, no convictions that I know of! Car garaged living in rural Perthshire age 38.

Did have one quote at 9k GBP with a 3k excess, I won't name and shame them!!

Cheers,
G.


----------



## RodB (Mar 19, 2008)

I've gone for one of the Admiral multicar policies, which is:

GT-R £424
Civic 1.8 £165
118d £195

£784 the lot!

Which strikes me as a bit of a result, especially as my existing Broker, Performance Direct, could only get to £1700 for the GTR on its own.

Rod


----------



## need4speed (May 2, 2009)

Rod,

As you say, result!!

Cheers,

G.


----------



## 3G-Phone (Jun 1, 2006)

Try Call Connection. The R35 is one of the most expensive cars to insure already for some reason.


----------



## pimlico (Apr 14, 2009)

Amiral multi car £1250, panda 100hp, Land Rover Discovery + GTR. They were even kind enough to give me 10yr no claims instantly on the GTR. Garaged in Surrey. Can't remember excess but remember thinking it was not much. 39 yr old + wife.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

RodB said:


> GT-R £424


Bloody hell, I thought I'd done well. What's your secret?

I also went with an Admiral Multicar policy:

GT-R: £486.63
RAV4: £230.14 (my girlfriend's car)
and the Supra will remain on its current policy until April, when I will be charged £131.28 through to September.

I hadn't realised that, strictly speaking, a No Claims Discount (NCB) is related to a specific car. Therefore, if you've only got insurance on one car and then buy a second car, you should really be starting at 0 years on the second car.

So, I now understand what the other posters on this thread were referring to when they talked about "mirrored" policies/NCBs. As discussed on another thread, Admiral were able to mirror the NCB for my Supra on the GT-R, which saved me a lot of money. :clap:


----------



## Ellsworth (Jan 4, 2008)

Ive been quoted £600 quid for GTR and £350 for Audi 1.8T quattro sport. Me and wife on both cars, Im 38 and missus is similar age, no convictions, 350 quid excess, no tracker, 7 years no claims, social and domestic on GTR and commuting on Audi. 9k pa on GTR. Then they quoted £150 to put my brother on Audi only and another £150 to pay monthly. £1250 all in for 3 people on 2 cars seems okay to me. Im going with this. Car insured in Glas-vagas


----------



## Gordon R (Sep 19, 2009)

RodB said:


> I've gone for one of the Admiral multicar policies, which is:
> 
> GT-R £424
> Civic 1.8 £165
> ...


Very good. I,m also with Admiral MC. Get yourself a RTI or GAP insurance as Admiral do not replace the car if total loss in year 1 unlike some other insurers.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

23, £1800 with bell.co.uk. Excess is about £1400 but I'm not planning on having to pay it. Its a 10 month policy though.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Rich001: Did you check elephant.co.uk?

I'll still be 24 when I get mine and elephant quoted £1350 with £1000 excess 0 no claims. I've not really had a proper look into it yet though, so it could be their online calculator telling porkies.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

robsm said:


> Rich001: Did you check elephant.co.uk?
> 
> I'll still be 24 when I get mine and elephant quoted £1350 with £1000 excess 0 no claims. I've not really had a proper look into it yet though, so it could be their online calculator telling porkies.


Yes I usually check both but as they are effectively the same company the prices are usually very close. Your price appears to be cheap as I have 4yr no claims but I also have it down as driving 12k per year and I imagine many people will use their cars a lot less.


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

Admiral Multi car gets my vote £ 400ish :thumbsup: what more do you want !


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Rich001 said:


> Yes I usually check both but as they are effectively the same company the prices are usually very close. Your price appears to be cheap as I have 4yr no claims but I also have it down as driving 12k per year and I imagine many people will use their cars a lot less.



Could be where I live out in the sticks I guess, along with it being garaged and 6k miles. Shall update what I actually get once she arrives.


----------



## RodB (Mar 19, 2008)

supraman said:


> Bloody hell, I thought I'd done well. What's your secret?
> 
> I also went with an Admiral Multicar policy:
> 
> ...


To be honest, who knows? Perhaps being oldish (55) a clean licence, Tracker and car in garage helped. When I got the quote they discussed the 1 car per NCB issue that had led to starship quotes from others and said they would "balance it across " the cars to be put on the policy, which so far as I can see means giving the max NCB to the driver and the cars he intends to drive!

Mind you, how long the clean licence is going to last with this monster I have no idea!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I called up Admiral today and they'll mirror my NCB across the two cars. Their explanation was that the quote was based on no NCB because i could lose between now and Jan when my 2nd car will come up for renewal. 

So i asked for a quote as of today and it works as almost as cheap as my current policy. 

Cheers for the heads up guys


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

5200 at 21 with 3 points and 2 years no claims. paying 3200 atm for my vxr. its more than double the car.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

dtox said:


> 5200 at 21 with 3 points and 2 years no claims. paying 3200 atm for my vxr. its more than double the car.




Have you tried putting your mum/gran or even dad on your car insurance? Not saying they have to drive it. But it does make a difference

Try the online comparision engines to work out who is the best person to add. For me it's my 63 year old GP mum.


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

I've had some oddities with Admiral, I'm still waiting for my Black Edition Order but have been keeping an eye on the quotes and living in W3 central london still deciding if I should rent garage space, car park or on street. So the quotes on the options are

Garage - £1019.75
Car Park - £974.60
On street parking - £892.70

These quotes are 5y NCD (29yr old), no points or accidents, Without Tracker (£1100 for a tracker without VHF tracking and HPc telling me the loom warranty will be void with any other brand, they can take a running jump)

In any case oddly the least secure option is the cheapest.. not overly keen on street parking but I live on a no through road so maybe it'll be ok?


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

Even better is that adding my partner who is 25, hasn't driven more than and handful of times since passing her test and not at all in the last 4 years has dropped it by £100 to the £892.70 on street parking figure! Although she will occasionally drive it so was need, but hey added bonus


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

gcatz said:


> Even better is that adding my partner who is 25, hasn't driven more than and handful of times since passing her test and not at all in the last 4 years has dropped it by £100 to the £892.70 on street parking figure! Although she will occasionally drive it so was need, but hey added bonus


I'd take your best quote and call them up. Then see if you can get it cheaper with a tracker and then cheaper still for off street or garage. Worth a shot. Would be interested to hear how the conversation goes when you call up.


----------

